# Different types of obedience classes



## TessV (May 27, 2008)

Hi there, I wanted to get some feedback and opinions on a couple of our obedience class options. Murphy's a good guy, seems really eager to make his people happy, plus he's actually seemed to enjoy learning the little odds and ends we've taught him, so I'm hoping to keep his training as much fun as possible for him. 

We're looking around at the different kinds and styles of classes, and I'll be honest, I had no idea how many were out there.

We've picked up a card and schedule from the local Petsmart, they tout their classes as being great because of all the potential distractions the dogs are exposed to during class, which I suppose makes sense. He definitely is more willing to listen and mind his manners in the house than when we're out and about and he sees a new friend, so we need to work on that. 

I've also spoken to a lady who does in-home training once a week, she comes out for an hour, reviews how the client's done with the previous week's lesson, and gives them something new to work on over the coming week. I like the idea of the individualized attention, but a couple friends have said that they're not sure how training like that covers behaving in public, with distractions, around other animals and people, etc. 

The third option, and this is the one that appeals to me the most so far, is the local Dog Training Club of St. Petersburg. There would be plenty of distractions and other dogs there, I like how the classes are broken down by "skill levels", and the place is really close to our house. 

What do you more experienced dog mom and dads think?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I don't have all that much experience, but here's my 2 cents worth. I would think a group class would be a great idea... it's always smart to get a dog used to listen to you even when there's something he'd rather be doing. I think the training center you found sounds great... but if you're still torn you can try sitting in on a class at both locations and see which one you like best. Ask the instructors you would be working with lots of questions, get a feeling for their experience level (have they trained and titled dogs in the past? You may not be interested in showing for obedience, but most experienced trainers have at one time or another). Chances are you'll know in your gut when you've found the right class... trust that feeling. Good luck.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

We're basically in the same boat as you, TessV, in that we're brand-new golden owners, but what I've read is to start out with a basic puppy-level obedience class. There are different levels of that kind of basic class, as well, so progressing up the ladder there should be a lot of fun and challenging as well.

I don't think we'll be taking Belle any farther than that, what with the options that you've already seen, but we're going to be taking part in a local class in just a couple of weeks.

Having the extra dogs and people around in such a basic group class adds to the socialization aspect, which we intend to provide for Belle as well.

You get two bangs for the buck!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Eupher said:


> We're basically in the same boat as you, TessV, in that we're brand-new golden owners, but what I've read is to start out with a basic puppy-level obedience class. There are different levels of that kind of basic class, as well, so progressing up the ladder there should be a lot of fun and challenging as well.
> 
> I don't think we'll be taking Belle any farther than that, what with the options that you've already seen, but we're going to be taking part in a local class in just a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


 
Exactly, and although I am a proponent of classes, I would prefer to see someone take a good Puppy Kindergarten class and give their puppy a great start, along with learning how to be a great owner, than to wait and take a class where you are having to correct behaviors.

Good luck to all you new puppy owners!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I would vote for a group class. Private training works great if you are wanting help with a specific training issue that you need help with. What age is you pup. If you are at the baby puppy stage either petsmart or the club. If you are looking at more basic OB then sit in on a class at each and see which you feel more comfterable with.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

See if you can sit in on any of the group classes to see the trainer in action. Regardless of the place, the individual trainer has a lot to do with your success in the class. I would save the trainer who will come to your house for tough cases that need to be dealt with one-on-one. Goldens love group settings and the socialization is great. See if you can discern how many pups (minumin and maximum) that will be in class with you, how long the trainer has done training, how long is the program, what will they learn, etc. All else being equal, the closest one may be the best. However, don't be afraid of Petsmart, they have levels based on age and experience. Some of their stores have excellent trainers, ours did. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Group classes can be alot of fun...Ive met and made great friends from dog classes!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I also would say go with the group class! Maddie LOVES going to puppy class and getting to play with all the other puppies.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Group class. It helps them get used to other dogs and other people.

Make very sure that your trainer is careful to teach others (and you) to keep control of your puppy at all times. I have a Newf that was RUINED in puppy class by a terrier who kept lunging at her and the people nor the trainer ever stopped it. And, I kept moving...but they'd insist on coming over to talk while their dog was jumping, lunging, barking, etc. Eventually Mira lunged back. She's a Newf....guess who got the bad rap? 

And now...she's dog aggressive ONLY on lead. Any dog that runs up to her face while she's on lead puts her into furious mode. Yes....I'm sure that was the cause. She never was like that before, and only now, at 4 years of age, is she becoming somewhat better.

Interestingly, she's not like that at all off lead. Happy to see any dog...coming at her or not...as long as the intent is playful, of course.

So....ask about the trainers. Watch them if you can, before signing up. Or if you don't like what you're seeing....walk out of that class.


----------



## TessV (May 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for the replies, everyone. I think we're going to go with the club, their name keeps coming up whenever we mention obedience classes, and their site says they invite people to come in and observe what goes on before they sign up, so I think that's exactly what I'll do. I want to see how people act, how the classes work, etc before we're 100% sure, but it sure sounds ideal so far.


----------

